# Cracks on graphite Kindle?



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Reading the Amazon Kindle discussion page (which is usually a war zone so I just read there occasionally) there is a pretty active thread with people saying there are cracks forming on their Kindles near the bottom where you hold the device and a couple mentioning cracks near the navigation buttons. Many of them swear they have not been dropped, have been in a case, etc.

I have no problems with mine but the number of people who responded over there was a little alarming. Has anyone here had issues with cracks appearing on the graphite model?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a skin on mine, so if it is cracking, it is being held together by Decalgirl! Actually, I would like to know more about this too...wondering if I should pull off the skin and check it out.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had a K3 since they came out at the end of August last year. I take it with me everywhere I go (in an Amazon cover) and use it every day. There is no sign of any wear or tear whatsoever - no cracking, no scratches, no faded letters etc - it looks just as good as when it first came out of the box. (I've also had a graphite DX for even longer and that too is fine).

When millions of items are made and distributed, it's inevitable that some will be below par and it tends to be only the people who have problems who are vocal about it and this makes it appear to be more widespread than it probably is. It's basically just luck of the draw and if yours seems to be OK I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience is the same as Lin's with my K3 (it was delivered on the 26th of August).  My DX, purchased in July of 2009 is still going strong, as is my K1 purchased in June of 2008 -- though they have both been passed on to other primary users. . . .


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

War zone... ha ha ha! I agree with that statement. This place is warm and fuzzy!


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

I got my K3 upon release, and there is a 3/4" hairline crack in the case pointing away from the bottom right corner of the screen. It doesn't seem to be causing any performance or physical stability issues, so I've just ignored it. It's not growing, and I have no idea when it appeared.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

My graphite K3 is also skinned (love the matte finish skins!) so I don't know if it has any cracks.  That being said, most of our electronic devices eventually end up incorporating duct tape or something similar in their finishes before the end of their useful lives.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Those with cracks in their Kindle case.... are these just the Graphite Kindles?  If so, makes me think the graphite plastic isn't as solid or hard as the white plastic.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

Had mine since September and have read over 60 books and see no signs of cracking or wear on mine.  (knock on wood)


----------



## Oh2Read (Jan 10, 2011)

Bleh. I just noticed a crack on mine coming from the bottom left corner of the screen. Haven't dropped it or anything like that. A part of me is saying replace it (it was a Christmas gift, so still under warranty) and the other part doesn't want to back everything up and hassle with putting it on the new one.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have cracks on both lower corners of the screen.  It's not terribly bothersome, but I'm going to call one of these days and get it replaced.  Has been in a lighted Amazon case since the moment it arrived, never dropped/abused/etc.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've had my graphite k3 in the Amazon lighted case. I don't use any velcro dots or clamps because I tried one for a short period, about 5 minutes and it felt and looked like it was creating a tension on the kindle. So I took that off. I don't have any cracks or anything. I got both the kindle and case on release day.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, I've got cracks going diagonally down and to the corners of the kindle, from the corners of the screen. I used to only see one, and I could only see it in very bright light. Now I have two (one on each side) and I can see them in regular light, though I don't notice them unless I look (I wouldn't expect anyone else to notice them, if I showed them my kindle, even another person experienced with kindles). They kind of look like scratches because I can't really get them to flex or move (I can't see the two sides move separately). 

I guess I'll try to get an exchange before too long...

EDIT: Yes, mine is graphite


----------



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

I got one of the diagonal cracks from the corner of my screen for no reason. No dropping, squishing or anything. They replaced it, and so far the replacement doesnt have any cracks. I guess it if does crack again I will probably just live with it.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

As asked before, are all these on GRAPHITE colored kindles?

Someone speculated that the gray might be a different plastic than the white - the plasticizers might act differently in these models.

I could also speculate that a different factory or model was used on the gray ones and that there is something in that area of the screen that places pressure on the top surface and a slight variation in the white versus gray molds would be a possibility.


----------



## Oh2Read (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, mine is the graphite, debating swapping for a white when I do exchange to avoid it happening again.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just checked my graphite and there are no signs of cracks. I haven't had any problems with the keys fading either. I have had it since September.  It goes everywhe with me.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Had my graphite since right around release day.  
Commutes with me daily -- about 45 mins each way, gets read nightly.  
Just took a good close look at it.  
Found some dirt smears, smudges a couple of fingerprints and several dog hairs but no cracks of any kind, nor any wear on the keys nor fading or rubbing off.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Now I am completely paranoid about my graphite K3  When I charge it on my bedside stand, my cat will sometimes walk across it. He's not a big or fat cat, and my kindle is always in a case and facing down, but still.... I better find a different way of charging. There are no cracks, I just looked.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel so left out.  No letter fading, and now no cracks.  

Seriously, though. . .I'm sorry folks are having problems. . . . . .


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine is graphite and there are no cracks.  I don't know why any of these would crack.  I keep mine in a cover.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Three graphite K3's in the house and none of them have cracks or button fading. The only Kindle showing any sign on wear is my K1, and that is just one page turning button fading (from constant use over the past 2+ years).


----------



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Mine is graphite and there are no cracks. I don't know why any of these would crack. I keep mine in a cover.


I keep mine in a cover as well, but I picked mine up from my nightstand one morning, opened it up and there was a crack on it...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Mine is graphite and there are no cracks. I don't know why any of these would crack. I keep mine in a cover.


The Kindles are most likely cracking due to a defect in manufacturing. The front of my nook developed a crack after about 8 months of use. I would wager that the Kindle and nook cases are made by the same manufacturer and/or process.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had my Kindle since early December. No cracks....yet, anyway.

Because the cracks are appearing most often in the bottom corner(s), I'm thinking that, in some cases, it may have to do with how tightly the Kindle is held while reading. There would be a tendency to put more pressure in that area, since the page-advance buttons are right there. And it's a natural place to grasp to balance the device too.

I have the Amazon cover, and I usually hold it by cradling the cover itself, being careful not to grasp the device itself too tightly. It does help that I often read while propped up in bed, so I don't really need to grip the device itself to hold it in place. If you read while in a supine position, that may be more challenging.

This cracking shouldn't be happening, of course! I hope that Amazon corrects the problem quickly. At least their replacement policy seems to be generous.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I recall reading many posts about k2's that had cracks. Most people related them to covers. But I recall a couple of posts where they didn't have a amazon cover


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The cracks in the Nooks were pretty common, although mine hasn't cracked yet.  The page turn button (if you don't use the swipe feature), is very stiff on my Nook and I think this has something to do with some of them cracking.  But the Amazon page turns are not at all like this.

Are the graphite and white K3s made of different materials?


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope everyone that has had the misfortune of their Kindle cracking has contacted customer service about it.  It may be isolated cases or it may be a huge problem that needs addressing.  In either case, customer service needs to know that this issue exists and the extent of it.  The fiasco with the unlighted case went unresolved until enough people demonstrated that the case was, indeed, the cause.  Only then, did positive action take place from the manufacturer to tackle the issue.

JMO.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

The graphite K3 that I got for Christmas cracked after I had it for a few weeks, so I called customer service and they sent me a replacement that got here the next day. So far no problems with the new one, although I have been watching it. My crack was on the case at the bottome left corner of the screen.


----------



## MeganJo (Jan 22, 2011)

My kindle began cracking almost immediately after I got it. I've never dropped it & it has been in a case since day one so I was quite frustrated. First it was just a small crack on the right side next to my page navigation button. Then the other day I noticed it started cracking on the bottom left corner near the screen. I called amazon and they were awesome, sent me a brand new kindle no problem with overnight delivery. I'm just hoping this doesn't happen with my new one.

ETA: Mine is also graphite.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Drat...I just noticed two very fine cracks extending diagonally from each bottom corner of the screen on my graphite K3.  I guess I will call Kindle CS tomorrow at least to notify them.  I don't really want to get a new one and have to re-load everything.  

Is anyone just opting to keep their Kracked Kindle for now?


----------



## Oh2Read (Jan 10, 2011)

I was thinking about keeping the cracked one, but noticed today the crack was actually spreading. So I called and they said I should have a new one tomorrow. I'm with you on the reloading, what I'm going to do is copy files of everything from my old one, and then transfer them onto the new one. I'll post back how that works out (or doesn't..lol).


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I just noticed a week or two ago a crack extending 1/4 inch diagonally from the lower right hand corner of my screen (mine is graphite). I've had my kindle since September. It's always been in a case or sleeve and has never been dropped. The crack is perfectly straight and actually looks like two pieces of the casing are just coming apart where they were fused together in  manufacturing. I guess I will contact CS tomorrow.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh2Read said:


> I was thinking about keeping the cracked one, but noticed today the crack was actually spreading. So I called and they said I should have a new one tomorrow. I'm with you on the reloading, what I'm going to do is copy files of everything from my old one, and then transfer them onto the new one. I'll post back how that works out (or doesn't..lol).


Sorry, that isn't going to work. Each book has to be downloaded to any different kindle on your account. All of the files you copy will only open on the original kindle to which they were sent. You will either have you pull titles from the archive of your new kindle to the home page or from the Manage Your Kindle page at Amazon where you use the pulldown menu to tell them to send it to your new kindle.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Well rats!  I just looked and my Kindle has a crack on the right side from the bottom corner of the screen and extending down.  It's fairly long and I had not noticed it before.  Ugh!  Call to CS likely tomorrow.  BooHoo.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine, graphite, is okay so far & it had better stay that way. There!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, it seems that the graphite ones have had a lot of hardware problems (keyboards wearing off and cracking). I had to send 3 back for various frame edge issues and keyboard print wearing off. I wonder if there are enough wide-spread problems that they will declare this production a lemon? They must get numerous calls each day with similar complaints. I bet many potential customers are turned off by the possibility of getting one of the lemons and having to go through several until they get a good one. Had I know this would happen to me I would not have purchased and Kindle and maybe waited at least 6 months until other version came out.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I doubt there will be another version in 6 months (but could be wrong). The K3 came out in August 2010 and they so far have put out a new version about every year and a half.

I'm going to keep an eye on my cracks and see if they get worse. It shouldn't be cracked (i.e. I deserve a replacement), but from an environmental standpoint, I wonder about getting a replacement for something I only notice if I look for it. Don't get me wrong - I am in NO way saying people shouldn't ask for a replacement. But I'll probably wait a bit longer. Besides, the longer I wait, the more likely that various manufacturing issues have been worked out.

I wonder if they fix up returned kindles or just trash them (again, thinking of environmental issues). I assume they salvage the screen at least.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

vermontcathy said:


> I wonder if they fix up returned kindles or just trash them (again, thinking of environmental issues).


I can't speak to Kindles specifically, but generally returned electronics are gutted for their parts. In this case, they probably simply put a new case on.


----------



## mrmeany (Feb 1, 2010)

Found this thread after I noticed "scratches" on my kindle this morning and determined they were actually cracks in both bottom corners below the display. My K3 graphite has been kept in a cover and hasn't really left the house more than twice. Quick call to CS and the new one is on it's way.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a skin on mine so I can't tell.  As far as it being related to the graphite color, there were complaints from K1 and K2 owners about cracking.  So I don't think it is likely related to color.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

When I am ready to upgrade to the K3 I will be sure to never ever get a graphite one. I've had my K2 since last July and it's still in perfect condition.


----------



## jessicara7474 (Dec 17, 2009)

I got my K3 Graphite with the first wave last year and I didn't think that I had any cracks, but I just went and looked.  I have a crack extending diagonally from the lower right hand side of the screen.  I think I'm going to wait until closer till the warranty runs out to call about it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's too bad that all these accounts of K3 graphite cracking are keeping people from buying or turning to white.  I've had no cracks in mine and have had it since the first weekend in September.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

crebel said:


> Sorry, that isn't going to work. Each book has to be downloaded to any different kindle on your account. All of the files you copy will only open on the original kindle to which they were sent. You will either have you pull titles from the archive of your new kindle to the home page or from the Manage Your Kindle page at Amazon where you use the pulldown menu to tell them to send it to your new kindle.


Isn't this true only for Amazon DRM books (which is probably what most people have)? You should be able to directly transfer any public domain books from Gutenberg, Manybooks, Feedbooks, Mobileread, etc.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, this only applies to books purchased from Amazon.


----------



## Oh2Read (Jan 10, 2011)

I ended up transferring my screensaver file and such, but just used Calibre to reload the books. Didn't take too long and didn't have to worry about whether or not it would work or sorting the non-Amazon books from the Amazon ones. I need to play with Calibre more, right now the only thing I really use it for is to back-up my library!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh2Read said:


> I ended up transferring my screensaver file and such, but just used Calibre to reload the books. Didn't take too long and didn't have to worry about whether or not it would work or sorting the non-Amazon books from the Amazon ones. I need to play with Calibre more, right now the only thing I really use it for is to back-up my library!


If you'd bought books for Kindle A that you have 'managed' in Calibre, and are saying you simply used Calibre to load those books onto Kindle B. . . .well, they won't open. The DRM scheme means they're locked to Kindle A. You have to re-download each book from Amazon.


----------



## dhajra (Jun 2, 2009)

I've had my graphite K3 since early October, and I use it a lot.  No cracks, no letters fading.  Love the graphite color, compared to my white K1.  I do keep it in its Oberon case all the time; however, my cats are always walking on the Oberon case  So far no problems.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> That being said, most of our electronic devices eventually end up incorporating duct tape or something similar in their finishes before the end of their useful lives.


What would we do without duct tape? My house and most of the stuff in it are held together with the stuff!


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

My graphite K3 is kept in an amazon lighted cover and has a skin. While I don't see why there would be any cracks in it, I'm almost curious enough to check.


----------



## mrmeany (Feb 1, 2010)

The cracks I had looked like very light scratches. When I examined it closely, I could see it had separated. New one looks good and has no cracks, though now I'm kind of checking it everyday. Hopefully, I'll move past that paranoia.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

Yup, mine has cracked and I never hardly use the thing, since Sep I've read maybe ten books on it so it's not getting heavy use or anything, replacement is coming on Tues, does anyone know if the replacement will be a new one or a refurb?. Also do I really have to mess about removing the screensavers, surely Amazon wont give a toss?.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cloysterpete said:


> Yup, mine has cracked and I never hardly use the thing, since Sep I've read maybe ten books on it so it's not getting heavy use or anything, replacement is coming on Tues, does anyone know if the replacement will be a new one or a refurb?. Also do I really have to mess about removing the screensavers, surely Amazon wont give a toss?.


The replacement will almost surely be a refurb, and no, you do not have to remove the hack.


----------



## faithxmarie (Dec 31, 2010)

Basilius said:


> I got my K3 upon release, and there is a 3/4" hairline crack in the case pointing away from the bottom right corner of the screen. It doesn't seem to be causing any performance or physical stability issues, so I've just ignored it. It's not growing, and I have no idea when it appeared.


I have this on my kindle in the bottom left. =( It just appeared out of no where.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

CoffeeCat said:


> My graphite K3 is kept in an amazon lighted cover and has a skin. While I don't see why there would be any cracks in it, I'm almost curious enough to check.


Mine is also skinned. I thought about checking, but I don't think I'm curious enough to warrant buying a new skin yet. I'll probably be ready for a new skin in a few months, and will check then (before the warranty is expired) and deal with any possible issues.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just looked for cracks, and yes, i have one on both sides of the screen.  I have dropped it a few times.  Almost all of my buttons have faded away so I just called Amazon and my replacement should be here tomorrow!!  Nice service.  Are they really refurbs?  or new ones?  I didn't notice the cracks until I looked just now so I didn't mention it to CS.  The replacement is for the faded buttons.  It's like braille typing the last few months but I get attached.  It's mine!!!  Now I want to see the letters again.

Kathy


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm on my second K3 due to the cracking issue and will be asking for a third today. It is the graphite, no skin and read without a case. They've both been kept in a heavily padded quilted case when not being used. Neither had been dropped or mistreated. The first had a stress crack on the right and the second has developed on the left.


----------



## Outdrdude (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep just looked on my 2nd K3 graphite I got last month.  Has a crack in the lower right corner. First one was sent back because of the button fade.  This one has been in the lighted case the entire time.  No drops.  Replacement will be here tomorrow.  CS stated he had no idea there was a problem with cases cracking.  I told him to check the internet.


----------



## kisrita (Aug 5, 2010)

Ugh, I noticed a crack on my Kindle today too. Graphite on the bottom left. I really don't want to replace it. I think I'm going to wait till closer to the end of my warranty period. I'll call CS to let them know, but will ask to see if they can just make a note of it. If it doesn't get worse by the time my warranty is over, I don't see a reason to replace it.


----------

